# batterie für egale cuda 168



## der Nachwuchs (27. Dezember 2007)

hallo alle zusammen

.. ich habe mir heute ein Echolot ( eagle cuda 168 portable ) gekauft.
Als ich zuhause angekommen war und es mir noch einmal betrachtet habe, ist mir aufgefallen, das gar keine baterie vorhanden ist.
Muss man die noch exrta kaufen, oder war es ein fehler??
Diese baterien solln auch ziehmlich teuer sein, wenn ich mich nicht irre...
kann man auch eine billigere varieante nehmen, das auch in dieses Echolot passt?? 
kann mir jemand darauf eine antwort geben..??


----------



## Torsk_SH (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: batterie für egale cuda 168*

Moin!

Ich hab so eine Batterie 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Blei-Gel-Batteri...ageNameZWD7VQQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p1638.m123
(nicht von dem Anbieter) seit einem Jahr in Betrieb.
Hält nen ganzen Tag und ist absolut wartungsfrei.

CU

Kai


----------



## Pilkman (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: batterie für egale cuda 168*

Hi,

grundsätzlich gilt: !2 Volt Betriebsspannung - je mehr Amperestunden, desto länger kommt man ohne Nachladen aus, 5-10 Ah reichen aber locker.

Welche Portable-Variante des Cuda 168 hast Du denn, kannst Du vielleicht mal ein Bild hochladen? Es gab nämlich auch mal ein Portable-Gehäuse von Eagle bzw. einem Zubehörlieferanten, bei dem ein Batteriefach für 8 AA-Akkus bzw. Batterien verbaut war.


----------



## michante (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: batterie für egale cuda 168*

Hi,
ein kumpel von mir(elektriker) hat einfach einen 12V Akku vom akkuschrauber genommen, hält auch ewig.

cya michi


----------



## der Nachwuchs (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: batterie für egale cuda 168*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> grundsätzlich gilt: !2 Volt Betriebsspannung - je mehr Amperestunden, desto länger kommt man ohne Nachladen aus, 5-10 Ah reichen aber locker.
> 
> Welche Portable-Variante des Cuda 168 hast Du denn, kannst Du vielleicht mal ein Bild hochladen? Es gab nämlich auch mal ein Portable-Gehäuse von Eagle bzw. einem Zubehörlieferanten, bei dem ein Batteriefach für 8 AA-Akkus bzw. Batterien verbaut war.



.. ich habe das einfache protable .. das , wo man das echolot in das "plastikviereck" einratschen lässt... it saugnapf.. und so..


----------



## der Nachwuchs (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: batterie für egale cuda 168*



michante schrieb:


> Hi,
> ein kumpel von mir(elektriker) hat einfach einen 12V Akku vom akkuschrauber genommen, hält auch ewig.
> 
> cya michi



echt.. geht das so einfach mit einem Akku von einem akkuschrauber.
passt das auch so von dem maßen... ??


----------



## der Nachwuchs (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: batterie für egale cuda 168*

stimmt das denn, das so eine batterie nicht bei dem kauf dabei ist.. und diese batterie kostet so ca 100 euro??


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: batterie für egale cuda 168*

@ der Nachwuchs,
Der Akku ist, meist, nicht dabei.
So ein Akku kostet aber keine 100€. Wenn Du einen benötigst schau bei Pollin nach. Dort habe ich auch den Blei-Gel Akku für mein Echolot gekauft.
Einen 12V 7,2Ah Blei-Gel Akku (Panasonic) bekommst Du dort für 16,95€, das passende Ladegerät (1600mA Ladestrom) für 24,95€.


----------



## AKor74 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: batterie für egale cuda 168*

bring es zurück ;-)) |rolleyes

im Anglerboardflohmarkt bekommst mein :m Cuda 240 mit GPS mit Geber , Ladegerät, 7,2ah Akku Pannasonic, Anleitung -> also komplett ReadyToGoFishing

für sagenhafte 175€ inklusive Versand. MfG AKor


----------



## HD4ever (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: batterie für egale cuda 168*

kleine 12 V Motorradbatterie von Polo , Louis oder sonstwoher .... billiger gehts nicht und vollkommen ausreichend ! 
sollte halt nur nicht umkippen .... :m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (27. Dezember 2007)

*AW: batterie für egale cuda 168*

@ Jörg, 
das Angebot mit der Mopetbatterie ist ja nun nicht gerade der Bringer. Der Preis im Vergleich zum Gel-Akku schon gleich garnicht.
Zum einen ist sie mit 3Ah nicht gerade ein Kraftprotz und eine Säurebatterie würde ich für ein portables Echolot nie benutzten!!
Ein Blei-Gel Akku ist da schon um Welten vorteilhafter, da wären zum einen das er keine extra Säure braucht (es kann also nichts auslaufen), zum zweiten muss er vorher nicht extra erst geladen werden und zum dritten, was ganz wichtig ist, man kann ihn in jeder Lage (auch liegend oder auf dem "Kopf" stehend) verbauen.


----------



## der Nachwuchs (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: batterie für egale cuda 168*

.. okay.. das sind ja schon einige alternativen.. vielen dank..


----------



## der Nachwuchs (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: batterie für egale cuda 168*

hallo noch einmal .. 
.. ich habe noch eine frage, wie lange hält denn so einen normale baterie, also die stanrdmäßig in ein echolot hineinkommt.. diese batterien, mit jewals ca. 1.5 volt. ( kann das sein)..??
kann mir jemand darauf eine antwort geben??


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (30. Dezember 2007)

*AW: batterie für egale cuda 168*

Von sowas, normale Batterien, würde ich an deiner Stelle die Finger lassen.#d
Kauf dir einen Gel-Akku und Du hast deine Ruhe. 
Mein Akku, genau wie der unten schon beschriebene, hält bei normalem Betrieb über eine Woche.


----------

